# selenotypus sp. "nebo"



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

still bored at work so a pic of one of my nebos


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

not a bad little t those guys, selenotypus, the numbered sp in paticular, are my main focus


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

selenotypus are my faves too, do you have your sp3 yet hornet?


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

actually sp 2 lol but no, paid 3-4weeks ago and still nothing, steve always comes through but can take a long time to get them off lol


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah with steve you have to wait but it's always worth the wait with what you can get off him.....


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

oh yea, waiting on my giant sp2 fem and another vulpina, cant wait for plumipes later in the year and "black" if all goes well


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

looking forward to getting some "plumipes" myself and hopefully some "black" ,sp 2's and Selenotholus "Gold " the list could go on forever LOL...


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice critter I wouldnt mind adding a "Black" to my collection either


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

cheers ink.....


----------

